# Strommessung mit shunt widerständen (getaktete gleichsp.)



## Markus (26 September 2005)

folgende situation:

Ich habe eine Insel Solaranlage, nach dem Solarladeregler habe ich einen shunt installiert (100A/60mV), und am verbraucherabzweig auch.

so kann ich messen was in den accu rein geht bzw. was wieder rausgeht.

nun habe ich ein problem, der laderegler ladet nicht mit einer stetigen gleichspannung, sondern er taktet (ladestrom wird in dem fall mit pwm geregelt).

wenn ich mit einem zangenampermeter vor dem shunt wechselstrom messe, dann messe ich zb. 20A=, schalte ich das Ampermeter auf gleichspannung um, dann messe ich 35A~.

der shunt ist mit einer s7 300 über einen analogeingang  (+/-80mV) verbunden. der normierte messwert entspricht dem mit dem zangenampermeter gemessenen wechselstrom von ca. 20A....


das verhältniss von 20A= zu 35A~ das ich oben angegeben hatte kann auch varieren, habe die werte nicht genau im kopf.

leider bin ich jetzt ein wenig verwirrt...

wie kann ich den überhaupt den strom möglichst exat messen?
wie mach ich das mit dem shunt? geht das überhaupt?

eine messung mit dem oszi wäre sicher sinnvol, oder?
so ein ding wollte ich mir schon lange mal zulegen, schau ich grad mal bei ebay...

danke!


----------



## Zottel (26 September 2005)

*Re: Strommessung mit shunt widerständen (getaktete gleichsp.*



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann ich den überhaupt den strom möglichst exat messen?
> wie mach ich das mit dem shunt? geht das überhaupt?


Es geht, und zwar auf 2 Weisen: Entweder du bildest mit einem Tiefpass den Mittelwert oder du hast einen so schnellen Analogeingang, daß du den Signalverlauf abtasten kannst und bildest den Mittelwert rechnerisch. Es hängt von der PWM-Frequenz ab, welcher Weg besser ist, aber wahrscheinlich der mit dem Tiefpass:
Du schaltest 1 Widerstand in Reihe zwischen Shunt und Analogeingang und einen Kondensator parallel zum Analogeingang.
Der Widerstand muß klein im Verhältnis zum Innenwiderstand des Analogeingangs sein, sonst verursacht er einen Fehler: Beispiel: Bei 10-bit-Auflösung (1/1024) und 100kOhm Innenwiderstand versacht 100Ohm einen Fehler von 1 LSB. Besser wären Innenwiderstände in der Größenordnung 10MOhm...
Kommst du nicht zurecht, weil der Innenwiderstand des Eingangs zu klein ist, hilft nur ein OP-Amp, entweder als Spannungsfolger oder gleich als aktives Filter.
Der Kondensator muß so groß sein, daß die Zeitkonstante R*C größer als die Periodendauer des PWM-Signals wird. Das merkst du experimentell daran, daß der Wert vom Analogeingang stabil wird. Aber es daueret auch immer länger, bis Änderungen sichtbar werden. Das läßt sich mit mehrstufigen Filtern verbessern.


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 September 2005)

Hallo,
dein Zangenamperemeter kann kein echtwert effektivwert, weil dein Signal ja "verbogen" ist, mit einem Osszi kannst Du das Signal sehen aber den effektivwert mußt Du errechnen (nutzt also nichts), ich glaube bei ELV haben Sie da was Fertiges.


----------



## Zottel (26 September 2005)

Für ne' Ladeschaltung interessiert der Mittelwert. Das ist einfach "Fläche unter der Kurve" durch Zeit. Das kann man ganz gut abschätzen.


----------



## Unreal (26 September 2005)

Servus,

ich denke, die sind auch net schlecht:
http://eshop.phoenixcontact.com/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=202324&callSelector=true&general=dede

Diese Meßumformer können Echt-Effektiv und arithmetischen Mittelwert.
(gibts natürlich auch für höhere Stromstärken).

@Markus: musst halt mal gucken, ob da was passendes für dich dabei ist,
die Auswahl ist wirklich groß, daher habe ich mal einen Beispieltyp 
genommen.

MfG Unreal


----------



## jacky_no1 (14 Januar 2014)

*PWM Strommessung mittels Shunt*

Hallo Zottel,
der Beitrag ist schon etwas verstaubt, für mich aber grad sehr aktuell. Mich würde die zweite Variante interessieren.
Ich muss ein PWM Signal für Wasserpumpen mittels Shunt messen.
Wie funktioniert das?
Habe einen Analogeingang der mit bis zu 2000Hz abtastet. Das sollte reichen.


----------



## Zottel (17 Januar 2014)

Welche Frequenz hat das PWM-Signal? Wie genau willst du messen?
Beispiel: PWM-Grundfrequenz 100Hz. Macht 20 Abtastungen pro Periode mit dem 2000-Hz-A/D-Wandler. Da kommst du gerade auf +/- 5%!
Bei PWM stehen normalerweise die Werte des Signals fest (z.B. 0 und volle Betriebsspannung). Wozu überhaupt ein A/D-Wandler?


----------

